

Perfect Woman - EvaK_de
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fnetzwelt%2Fgames%2Fperfect-woman-kinect-spiel-ueber-frauenrollen-a-964460.html

======
EvaK_de
Link to original text (in German):
[http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/games/perfect-woman-kinect-
sp...](http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/games/perfect-woman-kinect-spiel-ueber-
frauenrollen-a-964460.html)

